# Tomad nota emprendedores de tiendas online



## BILU (10 Mar 2013)

Ayer estuve en una feria relacionada con mi sector y hubo una charla-coloquio sobre las tiendas online (de nuestra actividad, obviamente) y me senté un rato a ver qué decían.

En ese momento el ponente era el director de Barrabés Internet y dijo bien clarito que nadie que pensase en montar una tienda en internet debía contar con un presupuesto menor a si hiciera una tienda física, porque el fracaso estaba asegurado (a no ser que vendas algo super especializado que seas el único en todo el mundo que lo tiene, y eso puede pasar, sí, pero uno entre cien millones).

Lo dejo a modo de comentario aunque no es la primera vez que digo que lo de las tiendas online me parece un mega burbujón de proporciones bíblicas y que mucha gente las monta con toda la ilusión del mundo y luego factura 100 euros al mes (si llega) .

Así que lo de me monto una tienda online porque es mucho más barato que la tienda física ya veis que no sirve.

También comentó que era más fácil montar una tienda online cuando tienes una tienda física, lógico y normal. La gente preferirá comprar una nevera en elcorteingles.es que en electrodomésticosPEPE.es 

Un saludo


----------



## Rexter (10 Mar 2013)

Toda tienda tiene usa serie de gastos que si no aceptas es complicado prosperar. Muchos inician una tienda online sin stock por lo que cuando le llega un pedido lo piden al proveedor y lo reenvían, por lo que el tiempo de espera es largo y la tienda no funciona más que como un engrose en el precio.
Para mí toda tienda online debe tener un cierto stock, y eso cuesta dinero, para poder afrontar muchos pedidos de forma rápida sin que el cliente espere. También hay que gastar dinero en la web, porque no es recomendable hacerla tu mismo con las herramientas más baratas y sin conocimientos de seguridad informática.
Me parece muy acertado lo que dices de que hace falta una gran inversión.


----------



## gonzalez21 (10 Mar 2013)

Yo siempre comparo las tiendas online con las físicas en un sentido: cuando quieres abrir una tienda física buscas un local lo mejor ubicado posible. Mientras más gente vaya a pasar por delante (centro de las ciudades) más te va a costar el alquiler del local. Pero también tendrás la posibilidad de que más gente entre en la tienda y compre.

Pues en el online funciona de forma similar, tienes que atraer tráfico cualificado a tu web porque como no lo hagas de nada va a servir que tengas la mejor tienda online del mundo. A parte de gastarte un dinero en crear la plataforma tienes que invertir en marketing que es lo que va a llevar gente a tu tienda.

Si conocéis los porcentajes de conversión actuales para una tienda online normal está en el 1%. Eso implica que de cada 100 personas con intención de comprar que entre en tu web va a comprar 1. Como no generes tráfico estás perdido y es imposible que te conozcan y entren a comprar si no realizas acciones para ello.

Yo puedo dar mi opinión personal. Cuando alguien me dice que quiere montar una tienda online siempre le pregunto lo mismo: ¿tienes claro cómo vas a vender? Si una persona cree que sólo con montar la web tiene todo hecho hay que explicarle todo lo que va detrás de una tienda online.


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Mar 2013)

Hombre no hace falta decir que hacer una tienda online es complejo y hay que invertir mucho dinero,es mas, dependiendo que de que sector o te sacas un un conejo de la chistera o no te comes un colin.

Por poner un ejemplo el sector que me muevo yo, belleza mujer, nosotros damos formacion gratuita al comprar una serie de productos y de esta forma al ser un sector muy opaco y cerrado hemos conseguido hacernos un hueco y facturar de manera interesante

Se puede decir que montar una tienda online, es tan complejo o mas que montarla de forma fisica, porque aqui interactuan mucho mas ambitos, pero si bien es cierto que sabes orientalarla bien y eso requiere de trabajao y dinero funciona muy bien.


----------



## Cui Bono (10 Mar 2013)

Le va mejor a una tienda física que a un dropshipper, por mejores márgenes y mayor fidelidad del cliente. A la gente no le gusta esperar por un intermediario. 

Le va mejor a alguien con un ERP para gestionar recursos (clientes, stocks, contabilidad) que a alguien que luego no es capaz de analizar las campañas de fidelización o de captación de clientes y que no tiene un programa que ayuda a los administrativos a saber qué hay que hacer y por qué. 

Le va mejor a alguien que tiene su software de tienda enganchado al ERP. Puede tener varias tiendas (openCart + eBay, por ejemplo) con un solo almacén y un solo registro de clientes. 

Le va mejor a quien ya tiene clientes y una serie de relaciones fluidas con ellos. Si adaptas tus contenidos a lo que buscan y les facilitas llegar a sus necesidades, poniéndoles precios especiales como premio, tienes un punto de partida importante. 

Le va mejor a quien entiende que una tienda es algo multidisciplinar. El gestor ha de saber analizar el mercado y ayudar al diseño e implantación del modelo de negocio. Las "ideitas" están sobrevaloradas, pues hay luego que saber y poder realizarlas de forma eficiente. El diseñador de la web y de su aspecto visual, el del posicionamiento SEO, el del dominio, server y hosting o el programador de bases de datos y adaptador del software de ERP, CMS o tienda no tienen por qué ser el mismo tipo, porque es difícil que se abarque tanto. 

Yo estoy en el tema de repuestos de impresión y en el tema de refurbishing electrónico. Estoy de picacódigo, he toqueteado el ERP para adapatarlo a la necesidad y mis aplicaciones Java actualizan de forma automática stocks y cambios en precios y descripciones de productos. El software de la tienda, en cambio, no ha sido modificado (solo la base de datos para incorporar el enganche de productos al ERP). Aparte, hay un tipo para la instalación del software, el SEO, los diseños, el márketing y el tema de medios de pago.

¿Qué os quiero decir con esto? Que no es tan fácil como lo pintan. En mí recae la eficiencia del proceso y en el otro tipo que haya un software y un sitio conocido en internet. Si no fuera por mí y por un gestor que entiende su modelo de negocio no podría haber 3000 productos en tres sitios diferentes y un solo sistema de seguimiento de campañas y de clientes (y de pedidos, y de envíos, y de contabilidad, reclamaciones, etc..). 

Tener un bonito software y una pléyade de tíos o tías dando mil toques de ratón metiendo los productos uno a uno no es eficiente. Si además no tienes stock y tienes que atender reclamaciones todo el rato porque tus envíos son en realidad de otros, vas camino del desastre. 

Y si se tienen cuatro productos mal contados, sí que puedes hacerte una tienda y meterlos a pata, pero el problema es que te va a salir caro llegar a nuevos clientes y esos productos han de ser cojonudos en calidad/precio y venderse como rosquillas para rentabilizar todo el tinglado. 

Cada modelo de negocio es diferente y cuanto más ambicioso, más caro, pero si no tienes un mínimo de ambición no pasas de tener una tienda mediocre, que huele a mediocre desde leguas y que nunca despegará.

Cuidado con los vendedores de crecepelo. Un diseñador de web molonas que no sepa mucho más te dirá que lo importante es la primera impresión. Un tipo dedicado al SEO con limitaciones en programación te dirá que lo importante es "tener presencia" y que eso basta (craso error). Un vendedor de soluciones ERP te colará el software y la implantación de una aplicación de la que en realidad solo vas a necesitar un porcentaje mínimo si luego no la nutres de información y lo adaptas realmente al modelo de negocio. 

Entrar a operar en Internet es un esfuerzo de integración de recursos humanos y procesos habituales en cualquier empresa con la adaptación de los flujos de información para que acaben mostrándose en un entorno web. En ningún caso es la simple suma de objetos tales como la tienda X, el CMS Y, el ERP Z, el modulito G y el plugin M. 

Quién no es capaz de tener una vista de pájaro de todo en su conjunto y no tiene las herramientas para saber donde dirigir el esfuerzo en cada momento tiene pocas posibilidades de que no se le tuerza el engendro. Normalmente falla el gestor, que reacciona a los problemas como un bombero apagafuegos porque comienza a implantar sin un plan general previo, y lo hace porque quiere el producto con su precio y el medio de pago listo para antesdeayer, y el resto, lo que hay detrás de eso y no se ve, es lo más importante.


----------



## tica (11 Mar 2013)

Hombre, pues para empezar yo me estoy ahorrando los mileuros que podría costar un local en condiciones para abrir tienda física y sus correspondientes permisos y tasas varias pensadas para joder al emprendedor que quiere abrir su tienda y al que le fusilan antes de haber podido siquiera abrir la caja para cobrar un euro. 
Y es una pasta. No se si hubiera aguantado más de un año intentando sacar adelante un negocio especifico como el mio. Francamente creo que no. Solo el alquiler ya me hubiera comido. 

El ecommerce está burbujeado, pero también da la oportunidad a pequeños negocios que por su especialización no son rentables a pie de calle, o a pequeños necogios, que aunque no estén tan especializados, si que pueden sobrevivir, ya que pueden ahorrarse los mil euros que pueda costar un alquiler. 

Eso si. Para vender en internet, o tienes idea, o pagas el valor que te puedas ahorrar en alquiler, en alguien que te haga el trabajo que tu no sabes hacer. Eso lo tiene que tener claro cualquier persona que quiera meterse en ecommerce. 

En mi caso, como ya venia del mundo online, ese trabajo lo estoy haciendo yo, y poco a poco voy levantando el chiringo. Pero hay que saber por donde tirar. 

El problema del ecommerce y su burbuja va a estar en los que se piensan que montando una plantilla cutre de presta o una tienda online de esas gratis que hay por ahi, ya está todo hecho, y que vender online esta chupao.


----------



## Bubble Boy (14 Mar 2013)

¿Y qué opináis de montar algo a través de eBay? 

Te evitas el magento, ecommerce, etc.


----------



## Dr Polux (14 Mar 2013)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> ¿Y qué opináis de montar algo a través de eBay?
> 
> Te evitas el magento, ecommerce, etc.



Depende del sector, si es muy competido ni te compensara,ademas de las comisiones altas.


----------



## dreamer32 (18 Mar 2014)

Sí es cierto que se necesita presupuesto para emprender un negocio en Internet, pero siendo franca, hoy en día hay empresas muy jóvenes y especializadas que, de forma bastante económica, se encargan de TODO el proceso necesario para montar una tienda online, un ejemplo claro es Lynkoo. 

Yo tuve un negocio online hace años con ellos y la verdad que la experiencia fue muy grata. 

Saludos.


----------



## dreamer32 (18 Mar 2014)

¿¿¿Que servicio escojo para crear mi tienda online???


----------



## Ecoprotiendas (21 Mar 2014)

*Tener una Tienda online no es tan caro*

No, si lo pones en manos de alguien que sepa cómo promocionarla y subirla. Si que eso tiene un coste, pero es muy retornable en cuanto empiezas a tener tráfico de calidad.

Qué te puede costar.. 150 o 200€ toda una campaña? Eso no es nada.

Por lo demás, Internet es gratis, así que lo único en que vas a tener que invertir si no lo sabes hacer tu mismo, es en promoción, porque eso si que es imprescindible.



Salud!


----------



## billpunter (11 Ago 2014)

Pues la verdad es que ha cambiado la cosa mucho en 10 años. Hace una década internet era un vergel a explotar, podías hacer muuuuchas y buenas cosas con muy poco preuspuesto a poco que supieses donde te estabas moviendo. Pero ahora la cosa ha cambiado mucho. Ahora el dinero (capitales) que antes no daban importancia a internet se han pasado al mundo online, desembarcando con MUCHO capital. Y claro, ahora se paga por todo. Yo llevo muchos años dedicado al ecommerce, mi último proyecto es el de mi firma, precisamente una tienda de vestidos online. Bien, pues vamos creciendo, pero muy poco a poco. No tenemos, por supuesto, la cantidad de tráfico que tenía en mi primera tienda online. Ni el mismo volumen de negocio. Pero es una cuestión de tiempo y paciencia. Con dinero puedes estar facturando mensualmente 4 cifras en un par de meses. Si no, trabajo, trabajo, trabajo, paciencia y muuuucho investigar y aprender. Y eso tampoco te garantiza nada.


----------



## kudeiro (11 Ago 2014)

y de paso refloto el hilo y hago un poco de spam


----------



## El grito (11 Ago 2014)

¿Cómo competís contra Amazon los del ecommerce? ¿Os da para el cuenco de arroz?

He visto a AirBNB reventar a empresas muy bien financiadas, así que lo de Amazon debe ser un escándalo.


----------



## bit (11 Ago 2014)

Lo mismo que digo siempre.

Si lo tiene amazon olvidensén de vender una mierda!!.. Y digo amazon como podría decir cualquier web "fiable" con una infraestructura comercial detrás comprobada y de MUCHOS años.


----------



## energia01 (11 Ago 2014)

En mi caso si es más barato compro en internet!! La tienda física la veo un poco obseleta por razones de precio, y a la hora de mostrar la mercancía.

Me resulta más cómodo entrar en la página web y buscar lo que necesito. Me da hasta pereza ir a la tienda física, que estoy mirando mostradores y hablando con el dependiente hasta que lo encuentro. 

Creo que el comercio online esta ganando adeptos.


----------



## nemo4 (11 Ago 2014)

Barrabes sabe cagarla muy bien con las tiendas físicas.


----------



## Dr Polux (11 Ago 2014)

bit dijo:


> Lo mismo que digo siempre.
> 
> Si lo tiene amazon olvidensén de vender una mierda!!.. Y digo amazon como podría decir cualquier web "fiable" con una infraestructura comercial detrás comprobada y de MUCHOS años.



Eso no es cierto... si tu ofreces el producto mas un valor añadido como un servicio gratuito, te aseguro que amazon ni nadie puede contigo, te lo digo por experiencia


----------



## KinderWeno (12 Ago 2014)

kudeiro dijo:


> y de paso refloto el hilo y hago un poco de spam



Mi reporte ya lo tiene


----------



## bit (12 Ago 2014)

Polux dijo:


> Eso no es cierto... si tu ofreces el producto mas un valor añadido como un servicio gratuito, te aseguro que amazon ni nadie puede contigo, te lo digo por experiencia



Amazon ofrece servicio gratuito siendo usuario premium (pagas 7 euros al año y te olvidas) TODOOO lo que compres en ese año viene sin portes independientemente del peso del articulo.

Que tu ofrezcas miercedillas chinas de poco peso y valor no significa nada. La gente (no frikis ni muertos vivientes que se pasan la vida delante del ordenador) quieren fiabilidad y detrás debe de haber el nombre de una web de confianza. 

Eso de comprar en televisoresmargarita.com hoy por hoy no tiene ningún sentido.


----------



## Z4LMAN (12 Ago 2014)

panqueque dijo:


> Creando tu propia marca, por ejemplo.
> 
> Además, hay algo que Amazon no puede hacer: ser especialista para todos y cada uno de sus 60 millones de productos (Amazon ES).




Eso ya es mucho trabajo hombre...aqui la peña lo que quiere es que la tienda online venda sola y mientras el titular rascandose los huevos en la playa...


----------



## PRN (16 Dic 2014)

La tienda online lleva mucho trabajo y hay sectores en los que es muy dificil entrar, el caso de competir con amazon estoy bastante de acuerdo.


----------



## etroyano (12 Ene 2015)

*Servicio para crear tiendas online*



dreamer32 dijo:


> ¿¿¿Que servicio escojo para crear mi tienda online???



Hola Dreamer32:

Soy nuevo en el foro y aunque veo que tu mensaje es de hace un tiempo voy a contestarte algo:
¿A que te refieres con servicio?
Porque una tienda online requiere de diferentes servicios como son el de alojamiento (hosting), pasarelas de pago, comprar un nombre de dominio etc.

Además debes elegir la plataforma con la que quieres montar tu tienda online: Shopify, Magento, WooCommerce.

Mi recomendación: 

Uye de sitios como 1and1mi web donde te dan todo "casi hecho" y sitios dónde te dicen que hay limitaciones de productos.

Lo suyo es que elijas un servicio de alojamiento con cabeza. Algo que te de calidad. Por otro lado que compres un nombre de dominio en otro sitio porque si un dia el servicio de alojamiento no te satisface, te vas y punto. 

Piensa que cuando tienes tu propio servicio de alojamiento eres más libre de instalar y administrar lo que quieras. Muchas menos restricciones que en sitio dónde te lo dan todo hecho.

Si no tienes el nivel técnico para realizar todo esto aquí te dejo mi web dónde hablo sobre creación de tiendas online con WP y WooCommerce:
www.crearunatiendaonline.info
Saludos y espero haberte guiado un poco.


----------



## luisgarciasanders (27 Jun 2015)

Esta gente aparte de tener sus propias tiendas también las crean para terceros:
Tienda multiproducto

A mí ya me han montado tres y todo muy bien. No son los más económicos pero cumplen lo que firman y además hacen un trabajo de SEO muy bueno.

Un saludo,
Luis


----------



## Bangbang (27 Jun 2015)

etroyano dijo:


> Hola Dreamer32:
> 
> Soy nuevo en el foro y aunque veo que tu mensaje es de hace un tiempo voy a contestarte algo:
> ¿A que te refieres con servicio?
> ...



Con ese nombre no se como te puedes ganar la vida en la informátca...:XX::XX:


----------



## luismarple (28 Jun 2015)

PRN dijo:


> La tienda online lleva mucho trabajo y hay sectores en los que es muy dificil entrar, el caso de competir con amazon estoy bastante de acuerdo.



Un aplauso para este hombre, que lleva de alta desde el 2014 pensando qué poner y por fin se ha decidido!!!


Los trolls cada día se esfuerzan menos.


----------



## cromagnon (28 Jun 2015)

luismarple dijo:


> Un aplauso para este hombre, que lleva de alta desde el 2014 pensando qué poner y por fin se ha decidido!!!
> 
> 
> Los trolls cada día se esfuerzan menos.



¿Por qué catalogas como troll a ese forero?

Se da de alta en 2014 y escribe un unico mensaje en 2014.

¿No será que hay que leer con mas atención?


----------



## curranteurbano_borrado (28 Jun 2015)

BILU dijo:


> Ayer estuve en una feria relacionada con mi sector y hubo una charla-coloquio sobre las tiendas online (de nuestra actividad, obviamente) y me senté un rato a ver qué decían.
> 
> En ese momento el ponente era el director de Barrabés Internet y dijo bien clarito que nadie que pensase en montar una tienda en internet debía contar con un presupuesto menor a si hiciera una tienda física, porque el fracaso estaba asegurado (a no ser que vendas algo super especializado que seas el único en todo el mundo que lo tiene, y eso puede pasar, sí, pero uno entre cien millones).
> 
> ...



Carlos Barrabes, que supongo que fue el que os dio la charla, ya que es aficionado a hacerlo,le gusta decir como se puede triunfar empezando a vender en la tienda de viveres de sus abuelos cuerdas,mosquetones.. e historias para gente que escalaba,que eran muchos mas que las que iban a esquiar, el se crio en el pirineo.....

Una historia de exito la de este tio sin duda,creo que llego a asesorar al santander,a los mismisimos botin.

Un crack de la venta, sea fisica o por internet,no hay mejor oficio que saber vender bien un producto.


----------



## Avanza (28 Jun 2015)

Tener una tienda online como complemento esta bien, como única opción no lo veo. Además las estadísticas demuestran como la gente sigue prefiriendo comprar en tienda y no por internet.

A la gente le gusta ver y tocar primero...


----------



## enladrillador (28 Jun 2015)

Estais todos intentando hacer funcionar el frigorifico a base de mirar todas las piezas cuando no os dais cuenta de lo que faya es que está desenchufado.

De nada sirve ahora montar una tienda online ni offline, con un poder adquisitivo hunido a nivel de los años 80, con la gente sin un putisimo euro para gastar, y lo que gasta lo hace en amazon baratijas que por precio no vais a poder competir.

Asumid que el principal problema ahora mismo es la falta de dinero para gastar, osea de clientes, a todos los niveles, online y offline.

España esta en bancarrota practicamente.


----------



## armagnac (28 Jun 2015)

curranteurbano dijo:


> Carlos Barrabes, que supongo que fue el que os dio la charla, ya que es aficionado a hacerlo,le gusta decir como se puede triunfar empezando a vender en la tienda de viveres de sus abuelos cuerdas,mosquetones.. e historias para gente que escalaba,que eran muchos mas que las que iban a esquiar, el se crio en el pirineo.....
> 
> Una historia de exito la de este tio sin duda,creo que llego a asesorar al santander,a los mismisimos botin.
> 
> Un crack de la venta, sea fisica o por internet,no hay mejor oficio que saber vender bien un producto.



Pues tuvieron que cerrar la tienda física fe Zaragoza para irse a un alquiler mas modesto. Así que pocas nueces


----------



## cromagnon (28 Jun 2015)

Hay que vender muchos metros de cuerda para pagar semejantes alquileres. Tanto el de antes como el de ahora.

En mi opinión, que seguro que me equivoco, es mejor local el de ahora que el de antes


----------



## bit (1 Jul 2015)

El necogio online se ha terminado. Solo los grandes venden. Hay millones de tiendas vacias en la red y millones de ilusiones perdidas.


----------



## Carla01 (27 Jul 2018)

Hola!

Muy buena reflexión. En mi opinión personal, tal como nos encontramos en la actualidad, considero casi necesaria/imprescindible la presencia online. Es un método de búsqueda sencillo que hace que los usuarios lleguen sin ningún problema a tu negocio, ahora bien, es necesario tener un e-commerce? 
Considero que es una vía para que aquellos usuarios que no pueden acceder a tu tienda física, sea por distancia u otros motivos, puedan consumir tu producto de forma fácil y cómoda. Nosotros estuvimos buscando empresas diseño web para consultarles sobre el tema y pedir presupuesto, para ver lo que suponía crear una tienda online y como conclusión creímos oportuno abrir una.

Espero aportar el granito de arena,
saludos!


----------



## PocoTú (27 Jul 2018)

Puestos a tirar la pasta, la tienda online es mucho mas barata. Te ahorras como minimo alquiler y fianzas, servicios y licencias.

Son dos temas. Da de si una tienda o negocio? Es mas barata una infraestructura fisica o online.

Solo las pulgas ladrilleras recomendarian alquilar un local.

Que asco.


----------



## pamelasenior (30 Jul 2018)

Cordial saludo.

Una tienda On-Line debe ser un ingreso adicional a una empresa ya existente, en mi caso cuento con un negocio de venta de equipos de gimnasia y realmente en el almacén nos va bastante bien, pero nuestras ventas por Internet son nuestro fuerte. Mucha gente siente confianza de comprar por nuestra pagina web, ya que contamos con punto físico y eso da tranquilidad. Si te dedicas a vender unicamente por internet debes tomarlo solo como un ingreso adicional y n pretender vivir de esos ingresos unicamente. de paso les dejo mi pagina web por si la quieren mirar: Equipos de Gimnasia | Sport fitness Senior Tienda Virtual

De antemano gracias y cualquier punto de vista es aceptable, solo quería compartirles un poco de mi experiencia


----------



## Artesanototal (3 Ago 2018)

Polux dijo:


> Depende del sector, si es muy competido ni te compensara,ademas de las comisiones altas.



Muchas comisiones..aunque si tienes un nicho de mercado muy específico y algo diferente puede que te deje algunos eurillos al mes...


----------



## davitin (3 Ago 2018)

BILU dijo:


> Ayer estuve en una feria relacionada con mi sector y hubo una charla-coloquio sobre las tiendas online (de nuestra actividad, obviamente) y me senté un rato a ver qué decían.
> 
> En ese momento el ponente era el director de Barrabés Internet y dijo bien clarito que nadie que pensase en montar una tienda en internet debía contar con un presupuesto menor a si hiciera una tienda física, porque el fracaso estaba asegurado (a no ser que vendas algo super especializado que seas el único en todo el mundo que lo tiene, y eso puede pasar, sí, pero uno entre cien millones).
> 
> ...



El consejo de este foro es: no estudies, no trabajes, no emigres, no inviertas, no montes un negocio, etc...

Como para haceros caso en algo, pegaos un tiro.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Machuco (3 Ago 2018)

BILU dijo:


> Ayer estuve en una feria relacionada con mi sector y hubo una charla-coloquio sobre las tiendas online (de nuestra actividad, obviamente) y me senté un rato a ver qué decían.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Menudo visionario con la burbuja de las tiendas online 

---------- Post added 03-ago-2018 at 21:20 ----------




pamelasenior dijo:


> Cordial saludo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Menudas mierdas tienes a precio de oro.


----------



## Chapapote1 (4 Ago 2018)

Montar una tienda online hubiera tenido sentido hace 8 años. Ahora con todo el pescado vendido entre las consolidadas no tiene mucho futuro.

En todo caso, lo que podría tener salida es vender productos naturales de ciertas zonas como por ejemplo quesos, jabones naturales, etc.... De zonas rurales. Pero con esto no te harás tampoco rico y necesitas inversión inicial.

Como han dicho no hay cash y la gente ratea al extremo. Mucha gente prefiere comprar en china incluso ahorrándose un 20%, esperando hasta meses, en vez de comprar en una tienda con envío en 24h.


----------



## Nefersen (4 Ago 2018)

Tengo un producto propio y exclusivo que pensé vender on-line. Al analizar las tarifas de Amazon vi que ellos se llevan casi un 25% del precio de venta (su tarifa es sobre el producto CON COSTE DE ENVÍO Y CON IVA), otro 21% de los lleva Papá Estado, y yo, tras descontar el coste del producto, no me llevaba de ingresos netos ni un 5%. Si a eso le sumo los costes de publicidad, en realidad perdía dinero. 

Me he dado cuenta que cultivando patatas y vendiéndolas en el mercadillo local gano más dinero. 

Esto de la tienda online exige economía de escala a tope, o bien, un servicio "online" que no tenga costes de fabricación o envío. Si no, es muy complicado. Ganas más echando el tarot a viejas, a domicilio.


----------



## australopitecus (4 Ago 2018)

En España la gente no gasta pasta, porque no la tiene. Quien ponga algo online, en mi opinión, tiene que intentar exportar. En los países del norte de Europa y en USA/CA hay un buen mercado esperando. Pero claro, original, a buen precio, que guste .... No es fácil.


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (4 Ago 2018)

Machuco dijo:


> Menudas mierdas tienes a precio de oro.



Detectó el enlace y le sube el precio especialmente para nosotros. 
Sabe que si es barato no se lo compramos.


----------



## CUATERBAC (4 Ago 2018)

australopitecus dijo:


> En España la gente no gasta pasta, porque no la tiene.



Esta es la madre del cordero, y no es que nadie caiga del burro, sino que a todo el mundo le da igual. Tanto a los ricos, que se la suda, como alos pobres, que son sunormales y ni se enteran.

El principal problema de este pais es que el 95% de la gente somos pobres de solemnidad. Cobrar 1000 pavos al mes ya se considera UN SUELDAZO DE PUTA MADRE para la gran mayoria de españoles. Y como es obvio, asi es imposible que exista un mercado interno nacional, que es la base de cualquier economia. Que produzcas para vender alos tuyos, no a la puta conchinchina.


----------



## Nagamasa (11 Ago 2018)

Avanza dijo:


> Tener una tienda online como complemento esta bien, como única opción no lo veo. Además las estadísticas demuestran como la gente sigue prefiriendo comprar en tienda y no por internet.
> 
> A la gente le gusta ver y tocar primero...



Creo que eso ya, apenas se cumple, hoy en día hay muchos productos que no estan en stock en tiendas, cada vez hay menos variedad en las tiendas.... El 70% de la población de este país no tiene a mano tiendas físicas que tengan una selección decente de productos, hoy en día lo que abunda es tener el menor stock posible.


----------



## ransomraff (11 Ago 2018)

Nagamasa dijo:


> Creo que eso ya, apenas se cumple, hoy en día hay muchos productos que no estan en stock en tiendas, cada vez hay menos variedad en las tiendas.... El 70% de la población de este país no tiene a mano tiendas físicas que tengan una selección decente de productos, hoy en día lo que abunda es tener el menor stock posible.



Me fui hace unas semanas a un distribuidor, ni tienda ni nada, a un distribuidor, y ni por esa pude tocar lo que buscaba, tenía 10 veces más que las tiendas y seguían siendo 4 cosas.

Lo más parecido a "tocar" va a ser ver vídeos de youtube.


----------



## +18 (11 Ago 2018)

ransomraff dijo:


> Me fui hace unas semanas a un distribuidor, ni tienda ni nada, a un distribuidor, y ni por esa pude tocar lo que buscaba, tenía 10 veces más que las tiendas y seguían siendo 4 cosas.
> 
> Lo más parecido a "tocar" va a ser ver vídeos de youtube.



Normal, cada vez hay mas producto y menos ventas por unidad.

Ademas las tiendas tienen que estar hasta el gorro de que las usen de show room.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Ago 2018)

España , la economía española, está inmersa en un bucle especulativo. 
España ha sido estafada por los bancos alemanes y a saber quien está detrás de esos bancos. Ahora se han recogido ganancias en este casino que es la economía occidental y nos han dejado sin nada.
Evidentemente la culpa es de los políticos que picaron en la estafa, de la misma forma que permitieron las preferentes y las enormes hipotecas que a todas luces no correspondían con el valor real de los pisos y que algo raro tenía que haber.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (12 Ago 2018)

curranteurbano dijo:


> Carlos Barrabes, que supongo que fue el que os dio la charla, ya que es aficionado a hacerlo,le gusta decir como se puede triunfar empezando a vender en la tienda de viveres de sus abuelos cuerdas,mosquetones.. e historias para gente que escalaba,que eran muchos mas que las que iban a esquiar, el se crio en el pirineo.....
> 
> Una historia de exito la de este tio sin duda,creo que llego a asesorar al santander,a los mismisimos botin.
> 
> Un crack de la venta, sea fisica o por internet,no hay mejor oficio que saber vender bien un producto.



barrabes es un hijo de que ya estaba montado en el dolar ANTES de nacer.

a mi no me cuentes cuentos.


----------



## ransomraff (13 Ago 2018)

+18 dijo:


> Normal, cada vez hay mas producto y menos ventas por unidad.
> 
> Ademas las tiendas tienen que estar hasta el gorro de que las usen de show room.




A lo mejor el buen negocio del futuro va a ser montar una cadena de showrooms




PD Y no lo digo de coña.


----------



## +18 (13 Ago 2018)

ransomraff dijo:


> A lo mejor el buen negocio del futuro va a ser montar una cadena de showrooms
> PD Y no lo digo de coña.



¿Y quien pagaria, los depositantes del producto o los mirones?


----------



## ransomraff (14 Ago 2018)

+18 dijo:


> ¿Y quien pagaria, los depositantes del producto o los mirones?



Los depositantes.

Como una feria pero fija durante todo el año.


De hecho hay marcas y no pocas que pagan al corte ingles por esto mismo en sus edificios según tengo entendido (Samsung seguro que paga)


----------

